# Quick way to tell if I have a 2013 or 2014 S5?



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe the title says it all however, Is there a simple way to distinguish between a '13 & a '14 S5 ? 
Serial number, anything?
Thanks in advance


----------



## chadwicky29 (Jun 1, 2012)

The bike should have a serial number. You can look this up by registering it with Cervelo as the owner.


----------

